# Fun with tortoise foods and cops...



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 13, 2011)

About 11:30am today, I had an adventure.

I've been gathering and drying Prickly Lettuce (Lactuca serriola), which I mix, along w/ other dried weeds, in w/ my tort's Mazuri and happened today to have 3 1-gallon zip-lock bags full on the passenger seat of my truck, as I was taking some to a friend for her Leopard, whom also eats Mazuri/dried weed mixes...as I'm cruising along, I see that our local Boys in Blue are stopping everybody, so I pull over until they get around to me...

A young cop, walks up, asking for my license and insurance paperwork...then he looks in the window and sees the bags full of dried leaves and, in a very loud voice, calls out "Got one!"

Next thing I know, 3 cops have their pistols trained on me and I'm "assuming the position" (spread eagle against the side of my pickup), being searched...all they find is my Swiss Army pocketknife. 

The main cop asked me if I want to explain the bags, and I tell him that they are full of dried Prickly Lettuce/Lactuca serriola, and that my tortoises eat them...he says, "How stupid do you think I am?...that's high-grade "_*Mary-joo-wanna*_" if I've ever seen any, and you're going away for a long time" and then I'm handcuffed...

And so I'm taken to our local hoosgow, and put in a cell...about 20 minutes later, one of the Sheriff's deputies who I play bluegrass with once a month (excellent banjo picker, too) sees me and asks what's going on...I explain and he goes to his Superior officers to get their side...a few minutes later, he come back with my 3 bags and, laughing, tells me that the cops who busted me for that high-grade "_*Mary-joo-wanna*_" is getting his butt chewed for not being able to tell the difference, and then the Sheriff, himself, comes back and apologizes, stating, "good help is hard to find these days".

Pretty exciting for a Monday!


----------



## Zouave (Jun 13, 2011)

OH WOW! lol thats so tragic and awesome at the same time! Nice that you have a sense of humor about it.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 13, 2011)

I have to admit I don't know if I would be so cool about it, but I guess anyone can make an honest mistake, what I want to know is did the cop think you were the stupidest criminal ever for leaving bags of "marijuana" right on the car seat in plain view of cops?


----------



## Fernando (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds like a fun ride


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 13, 2011)

Holy crap! I love that you had such a great attitude about it. I don't swear, but I think I would have if it were me!!! They should have taken you out to lunch or something for all the trouble, or at least let you watch the ding dong get yelled at!!


----------



## Fernando (Jun 13, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> They should have taken you out to lunch or something for all the trouble



That'll be the day! lol


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 13, 2011)

Yah really, sorry, I don't know what I was thinking!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 13, 2011)

I got pulled over in Indiana a couple of weeks ago on a bogus stop. He never ask for the car registration,just my license, All he really wanted was for me to get in his car so that his K9 could smell me.No reaction from the dog and I was on my way. Len


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2011)

OMG! What a thing to have to go through. I spose one bag of weed pretty much looks like another.


----------



## October (Jun 13, 2011)

That doesn't sound like fun at all. I probably would have bawled like a baby through the midst of a full-blown panic attack, all the while knowing that I was completely innocent of anything. LOL

Glad everything got worked out though!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 13, 2011)

LOL, You have a lawsuit!


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 13, 2011)

What Red=Neck County do you live in? Must be a small one.....Time to move if they are scheming and harassaing people. I thought road-blocks were illegal? I think I would seek out a lawyers advice. At least let the Sheriff really know what you feel during his election season.

Being a trained Peace Officer for the State of Texas...I can make the above comments. It is people like that person who arrested you, that make it harder for the rest of us. Agree...glad you had a sense of humor. The very first thing in his Complaint and Affidavit to the Court says this arrest is based on my Training and Experience, I identified this as...... Guess it just proves that he hasn't had much training or experience.

Glad it all turn out for the good. Was your Car impounded? If so that really bites.... See he just got an *** chewing.. How are you going to get those hours of your time back?


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow that scary...


----------



## Zouave (Jun 13, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> LOL, You have a lawsuit!



lol or at least your Mazuri and equipment bills paid for a while! Threaten to call the local news! lol


----------



## Shelly (Jun 13, 2011)

That's pretty Gansta, Terry.


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow. The level of ignorance just keeps getting higher and higher. I think I would have laughed at them at first, but I would have not have been laughing once we started driving to the jail.

Funny, it was always the Nazi's in old movies that wanted to "check your papers." Now its our police. What does THAT say about our society?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 13, 2011)

what a Monday! I would have found my potty mouth if it were me!



emysemys said:


> OMG! What a thing to have to go through. I spose one bag of weed pretty much looks like another.



I am laughing my bum off!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 13, 2011)

The _*absurdity*_ of the situation amused me...

Plus, I knew that that particular weed was legal, so I really had nothing to worry about.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> The _*absurdity*_ of the situation amused me...
> 
> Plus, I knew that that particular weed was legal, so I really had nothing to worry about.


----------



## Watermelon (Jun 14, 2011)

Hahahaha this made me laugh, funny to read and as Zouave said, nice of you to take it like that.
I don't like sound of guns pointing at you though. I would've been scared!

P.S Although the copper made a stupid mistake I think there is a lot worse examples that make us look bad! He might of been a blummin idiot but at least he wasn't a corrupt arse!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay, a few comments:

1) Sorry you had to go through that. That should not happen in any country. These roadside stops amount to search and seizure without a warrant, and they should be illegal.

2) It is ridiculous that this cop didn't believe you when you said you had some feed for your animals. It is also unacceptable how rude he was to you. "Got one!" he says. "Going away for a long time," he says. "How stupid do you think I am?" Well, pretty darn stupid, apparently, if you don't realize that some of us own herbivorous animals, and if you can't tell the difference between _Cannabis sativa_ and _Lactuca serriola_. Pointing their guns at you? Handcuffing you when all you had was plants to feed to your tortoises? Please. If you hadn't happened to personally know one of those sheriffs, you would not have been out in 20 minutes, you would have been out after a couple days. This is outrageous.

3) None of this would have happened if marijuana were decriminalized. I don't condone marijuana use, but I don't think that law enforcement should be preoccupied with victimless crimes.

Unbelievable story. Glad your okay. Hope your torties enjoy those weeds!


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 14, 2011)

Concur with all that GTT said. Decriminalizing Marijuana...would make it easier on all of us, believe it or not.


----------



## Angi (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow! I kept waiting for the punch line. Sorry it didn't come  Please post a picture of what this mix looks like. I am very curious. Did they impound your car? You said it had Muzuri in it. I would think it would not smell like pot. Where do you live, if you don't mind my asking. I just want to know where they see so little pot that the mix up weed with weeds. Again sorry you went through that  .


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 14, 2011)

Agree about legalizing a simple weed...w/ all the REAL crime going on, one would think the police dept. would have more pressing matters to consider dealing with...

But all turned out well, so no anger...and I'll never forget that one cop asking me how stupid I think he was/is...


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh My goodness, only in the Republic o' Tejas



GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Okay, a few comments:
> 
> 1) Sorry you had to go through that. That should not happen in any country. These roadside stops amount to search and seizure without a warrant, and they should be illegal.
> 
> ...



It is not a victimless crime! I have been putting my life on the line chasing smugglers for a while now, I suppose all of my fellow Agents that have died in the line of duty were victimless also. How about the families killed by smugglers running across the desert, because they wanted there car or quad or money?! 
This is not the place to argue about MJ, but I could not help but comment on the victim less crime statement. I don't want MJ users in my neighborhood, it brings all kinds of elements with it, maybe you need to watch an episode of weeds or better yet Border Wars, even better still do a ride along with Sherrifs or BP!



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Agree about legalizing a simple weed...w/ all the REAL crime going on, one would think the police dept. would have more pressing matters to consider dealing with...
> 
> But all turned out well, so no anger...and I'll never forget that one cop asking me how stupid I think he was/is...



Along with weed comes illegal guns and other drugs, don't fool yourselves thinking they are all hippies lighting up, that is the most uneducated thing I have ever heard!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds like you have an interesting and dangerous job, Jenn.

To everyone, *everyone*, who wants to respond to this comment, please remember that this thread is in the General tortoise discussion and NOT in the debatable topics section.

In fact, I'm going to move it to off topic chit chat. But its still NOT a debate.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 14, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Sounds like you have an interesting and dangerous job, Jenn.
> 
> To everyone, *everyone*, who wants to respond to this comment, please remember that this thread is in the General tortoise discussion and NOT in the debatable topics section.
> 
> In fact, I'm going to move it to off topic chit chat. But its still NOT a debate.



I totally agree, and apoligize for taking so far.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 14, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> Oh My goodness, only in the Republic o' Tejas
> 
> 
> 
> ...






With all due respect:

And all the problems you list come about because it's illegal...

Organized Crime will have no reason to do any of those things if it's legal...no $$$ in a black market for legal things...right?

Remember how well Prohibition worked out? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prohibition_in_the_United_States

Let's learn from our mistakes this time.



emysemys said:


> Sounds like you have an interesting and dangerous job, Jenn.
> 
> To everyone, *everyone*, who wants to respond to this comment, please remember that this thread is in the General tortoise discussion and NOT in the debatable topics section.
> 
> In fact, I'm going to move it to off topic chit chat. But its still NOT a debate.



You're absolutely right...I should've posted this in "Off Topic Chit Chat"...my bad.


----------



## Tom (Jun 14, 2011)

Excellent rebuttal TAH. Nothing to add.


----------



## OperaticAddict (Jun 14, 2011)

*
That's fantastic! I had the same thing happen to me in Miami but the cop thought I was brazenly drinking beer in the car while driving. Pulled me over & everything when he realized I was drinking a root-beer. He apologized & suggested I might wanna decant the next one into a travel cup...Lol!*


----------



## micalcriss (Jun 15, 2011)

Most of the people used to have fun with the tortoise food and the cops which is not at all good, but it is good nice when you feed a tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2011)

It is..."good nice when you feed a tortoise." 

Well, I should certainly hope so! LOL!! 

(Delhi, India)


----------



## drift2sea (Jun 15, 2011)

micalcriss said:


> Most of the people used to have fun with the tortoise food and the cops which is not at all good, but it is good nice when you feed a tortoise.


 Smells like a spammer.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 15, 2011)

drift2sea said:


> micalcriss said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the people used to have fun with the tortoise food and the cops which is not at all good, but it is good nice when you feed a tortoise.
> ...



I think the line through that member's username indicates that he/she has been banned from this forum.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 15, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> drift2sea said:
> 
> 
> > micalcriss said:
> ...



That was so strange, I think he got a hold of the weed that cop was looking for, lol!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 15, 2011)

We should be upset at what happened to TAH for 2 main reasons I can see, first a road block type of search in all honesty violates the 4th amendment, and second for the cop being stupid enough to A: not recognize weed it is very distinct in appearance and B: for think he would be stupid enough to leave 3 big bags of "weed" on the front seat for anyone to see.

And the banned person may not be a spammer I think maybe he/she was using a translator of some type, but I could be wrong.

One other reason is that all drugs should be decriminalized, I am not a drug user, but I don't like the idea of the government telling me what I can and can't put in my body. ( ok I will get off of my libertarian soapbox now)


----------



## jaizei (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it's great that you can find the humor in it.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 15, 2011)

jaizei said:


> I think it's great that you can find the humor in it.



I've always considered that easily 90% of all law enforcement officers are good folks...it's the fact that the OTHER 10% get to carry guns that scares the crap out of me!


----------

